# Orian appears on the side of my Nuevo Classic ES 2008



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Perthshire Caravans have still not sorted all the faults on my Autosleeper Nuevo Es Classic 2008 model, and today while washing it, I notices that there has been stickers on the sides, with Orian on it. I suppose this should have been polished off. Has anyone else noticed this?
Is this part of my problem with very small wheel arch clearances?
Ed


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

EdBrumby said:


> Perthshire Caravans have still not sorted all the faults on my Autosleeper Nuevo Es Classic 2008 model, and today while washing it, I notices that there has been stickers on the sides, with Orian on it. I suppose this should have been polished off. Has anyone else noticed this?
> Is this part of my problem with very small wheel arch clearances?
> Ed


Ed,

A couple of years back A/S produced an Orian range which mimicked some of their A/S models but with pale blue external trim (skirts and the like) and usually the interior upholstery continued the pale blue/turquoise theme.

I believe there was a Nuevo version (I can't remember the name they gave it) so it sounds like your Nuevo has had a makeover back to A/S branding.

I shouldn't think it would've made any difference to wheel arch clearances, although originally it might've have pale blue Orian ones and they've been swapped for normal A/S but I would've thought they were the same dimensions so shouldn't give clearance probs.

I suggest you check clearances with Zebedee, demon A/S supporter and current owner of his second ('07) Nuevo and with a third on order.

SDA


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I suggest you check clearances with Zebedee, demon A/S supporter and current owner of his second ('07) Nuevo and with a third on order.
> SDA


He already did Andy and I can't help as his is a different model. 

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest you check clearances with Zebedee, demon A/S supporter and current owner of his second ('07) Nuevo and with a third on order.
> ...


Sorry Dave I hadn't noticed it was a 'Classic'.

Am I correct in thinking that the Classic was where A/S produced the Nuevo on the X250 but with the habitation the same size as the previous model? Whereas yours is the slightly larger one they made when the X250 first launched?

Ain't life complicated in A/S land? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

SDA


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Why not PM Autosleepers as they are members on here. It might also help get your other problems sorted which are scandallous if my memory serves me.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the Classic was where A/S produced the Nuevo on the X250 but with the habitation the same size as the previous model? Whereas yours is the slightly larger one they made when the X250 first launched?
> 
> Ain't life complicated in A/S land? SDA


I think a few classics were built on the previous model Boxer Andy - just to complicate matters further.

I know there have been minor alterations to the chassis, but not in any detail.

Dave


----------

